# The new addition



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Introducing the new member of the Humphreys family!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow - so tiny and what a lovely colour.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Some extra photos


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great choice! She has a lovely rich and glossy coat. Looking forward to more pics. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's lovely and your sons a little cutie as well x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> She's lovely and your sons a little cutie as well x


:iagree: both very cute x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

So sweet, and teeny. Bless!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a beautiful cutie


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

She is a sweetie, does she have a name yet?


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

ahhhhh so cute, how old is she? 

its such a lovely time


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Verrrry cute - gorgeous photos


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

tessybear said:


> She is a sweetie, does she have a name yet?


No Tess we are still choosing )
XClare


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

TraceyT33 said:


> ahhhhh so cute, how old is she?
> 
> its such a lovely time


Tracey she was 4 weeks old yesterday )
XClare


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

two little darlings.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Super cute! I sooooo want a choccie! What cross is she?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks like my Binky Brown! She is adorable...you must be v excited!! 

I am on count down too...already spent a bomb on line and pets at home! Today I drove 30 miles to visit a garden centre because I knew it had a fab pet section..the other half says he thinks I am mad but spent as equal amount of time helping me choose things!!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Turi said:


> Super cute! I sooooo want a choccie! What cross is she?


Turi she's an F1B.Mum Ruby is a cockapoo (english showxminiature poodle)and dad Headley is a chocolate phantom miniature poodle.
XClare


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> She looks like my Binky Brown! She is adorable...you must be v excited!!
> 
> I am on count down too...already spent a bomb on line and pets at home! Today I drove 30 miles to visit a garden centre because I knew it had a fab pet section..the other half says he thinks I am mad but spent as equal amount of time helping me choose things!!


Sam I have been collecting things since May.Hubby just raises his eyebrows when the parcels arrive.The pet head order turned up the other day and he commented that the dog was going to get a better hair wash than us )
XClare


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

oh my goodness, she is sooo cute, so tiny! Can't wait to hear what her name is!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She's beautiful! x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> Sam I have been collecting things since May.Hubby just raises his eyebrows when the parcels arrive.The pet head order turned up the other day and he commented that the dog was going to get a better hair wash than us )
> XClare


Brilliant!! Pleased I am not the only one..tonight I ordered pet tags from the USA because they were 'unusal'!!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> Brilliant!! Pleased I am not the only one..tonight I ordered pet tags from the USA because they were 'unusal'!!


We sound very similar.I spend hours searching the web for unusual items.Have you looked at quidopetz.I have 4 collars and 3 leads already ).Which site did you get the tags from ))
XClare


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh she is a real sweetie pie 
Enjoy all the build up... SO EXCITING 
Happy shopping ... I spend more on Molly than myself! 
Can't wait to hear her name
X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is lovely, oh and the new puppy shopping is great fun, then you find out half of it won't fit for a year!! but that is just an excuse to buy more.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello little choccy beauty ...

Clare you know I have been so excited for you getting your puppy .. and she is not only beautiful but comes from a good breeder .... well done James (and of course Ruby) on such a wonderful litter xxx

I hope you have started the list of names .. I am terrible at naming puppies .. I am sure your family will be much better than me xxx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hello little choccy beauty ...
> 
> Clare you know I have been so excited for you getting your puppy .. and she is not only beautiful but comes from a good breeder .... well done James (and of course Ruby) on such a wonderful litter xxx
> 
> I hope you have started the list of names .. I am terrible at naming puppies .. I am sure your family will be much better than me xxx


Thanks Jo,
We have literally just decided on a name.
Mali,which means calm in hawaiian.Well I can hope can't I ? )
XClare


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> Thanks Jo,
> We have literally just decided on a name.
> Mali,which means calm in hawaiian.Well I can hope can't I ? )
> XClare


Woops I have spelt it wrong already )
Malie pronounced Mah-lee.
XClare


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great name, good choice x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful name.. We have 'Mali' , pronounced the same way, as a Scottish Gaelic name and I've always admired it


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> We sound very similar.I spend hours searching the web for unusual items.Have you looked at quidopetz.I have 4 collars and 3 leads already ).Which site did you get the tags from ))
> XClare


ooh Quidopetz is fab!! Thanks for that.
Got the tags from a site called Etsy....got the star one and the 'rough round the edges' one 
Malie is a lovely name!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely name. Enjoy your shopping too


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh my god I have just lost 2 hours of my life on etsy.I want so any tags )
XClare


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Chumphreys said:


> Oh my god I have just lost 2 hours of my life on etsy.I want so any tags )
> XClare


Yes I did the same on Quidopetz!! I bought 2 collars!! Must stop shopping and go to bed! 
I will let you know what the tags are like when they arrive if you like? I asked for engraving on the front and back...


----------

